# Make Sure I Get a 5☆ Rating!



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

.

I'm not sure if you are familiar with the movie 'The Equalizer' with Denzel, but I was at a movie house tonight with the girls and there was a trailer for the forthcoming sequel - 'The Equalizer 2'.

The opening segment in this as the Über driver is an absolute cracker!


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Geez, some drivers get really upset over a minimum base job, and want to take it out on the world.
And was that a Seiko he was wearing? - george manousaridis would have sorted him out quick smart.
And 1* 'd him, to boot.


----------



## WestSydGuy (Jun 7, 2018)

Those Lyft drivers take ratings seriously! Can't wait to be an independent contractor for them!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Who is John Galt? said:


> .
> 
> I'm not sure if you are familiar with the movie 'The Equalizer' with Denzel, but I was at a movie house tonight with the girls and there was a trailer for the forthcoming sequel - 'The Equalizer 2'.
> 
> The opening segment in this as the Über driver is an absolute cracker!


The new Uber onboarding training video, at a Greenlight Hub near you!


----------



## Spirto (Dec 30, 2017)

Sydney Uber said:


> The new Uber onboarding training video, at a Greenlight Hub near you!


I heard 13Cabs was the financial backer for this film.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Spirto said:


> I heard 13Cabs was the financial backer for this film.


I started with that mob when they used to be called Red & Yellow Deluxe Cabs. Based opposite White City Tennis Courts, in what is now huge yucky cream coloured block of appartments on the corner of Glenmore Rd & Cascade St Paddington.

They will keep making huge management mistakes like they have since 2013 when I first warned them that Taxis will get slaughtered first in the eastern suburbs by Uber. Then I, and a accomplished "Change Management" consultant presented a plan back in mid 2015 to claw back the losses.

They knew better - I'm convinced that they just may attain the goal they've set out to achieve with the re-branding. To be left with 13 Cabs....


----------



## Spirto (Dec 30, 2017)

Sydney Uber said:


> I'm convinced that they just may attain the goal they've set out to achieve with the re-branding. To be left with 13 Cabs....


----------

